# KDS IV - Beginners Paint Correction 28th April 2013



## -Simon-

KDS IV Introduction to Paint Correction 
Beginners Event 28th April 2013

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



















Group sessions with Kelly, Kons, Paul, Steve, and Roy on DA










Steve's group getting some hands on with rotary hardware










Live demo from Kelly on a sticky Honda










Steve reveals the correction










A future pro?



















Paul reviews progress on his test panel with the group










Kons demos some Makita correction

I'm delighted to announce that a date for the first beginners paint correction event of 2013 has been set for Sunday the 28th of April 2013. :thumb:

2012 was a great year for the group training events and we all learn't a lot, the offering being refined to perfection as only Kelly can....leaving us with one of the best offerings for group training in the South of England...if not the UK!

*WHEN and WHERE?*

Date: *KDS IV Beginners Paint Correction 28th April 2013* , at KDS Keltec, Gillingham, Kent, ME7 1YQ

9-30am to 5pm.

MAP TO KDS KELTEC - www.kdskeltec.co.uk/map.phtml

*WHAT?*

An introduction to paint correction aimed at beginners wanting to learn the magic of DA and Rotary polishing.

Kelly and his team will take attendees through the paint correction processes, demo techniques, and split people into groups with everyone then having the opportunity to practise on test panels. The idea is to make the event very hands on! :thumb:

If you have your own machine please bring it along to hone your skills on your own unit, but don't worry Kelly has plenty of machines to go around!

*WHO?*

Hosted by KDS Keltec - http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/

*Kelly Harris - KDS founder and detailing guru...no further intro required :lol:*

*Paul - KDS in house paint meister

Steve Huggett - winner of Waxstock speed detailer 2012 and an expert part time detailer

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3583573&postcount=106

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=292723&highlight=Shuggett

This guy's the most professional amateur you'll ever meet 

Roy - ProValet founder and probably one of the best DA experts out there....

Simon - detailing addict and group event coordinator for friends on DW*

*HOW MUCH?*

*£59-00

Please make payments through Paypal to Kelly at [email protected] and please remember to include your DW username so that we can ID you. If you are local please feel free to pay by cash.*

*Please use the following format User name -real name - Pizza choice. :http://www.prontopizza.biz/Index2.html*

*One important notice - all questions to be directed via the thread and me...please do not call KDS directly as Kelly is extremely busy at the moment and is unlikely to be available*

*INFO ON THE LOCATION*

Easy access from all the main roads in Kent, and from London. It's about 12 minutes from the M25.

Loads of parking and plenty of places to grab a bite nearby.

Reservations:-

1. *20vKarlos. (paid in full 13/02/13) - BBQ Chicken*
2. *Bond (paid in full 2012) - Farmhouse Classic*
3. *Valverjunky - (paid in full 20/03/13) - BBQ chicken*
4. *Valverjunky + 1 - (paid in full 20/03/13) - Cheese and tomato *
5. *Serkie (paid in full 19/03/13) - Farmhouse Classic*
6. *Richard W (paid in full Voucher redemption) - vegetarian supreme*
7. *Manny_VAG (paid in full 28/03/13) - Pronto supreme*
8. * Shane_87 (paid in full 3/4/13) - cheese & tomatoe*
9. *MiLLe (paid in full 1/4/13) - Chinese Chicken*
10. *Emil (paid in full 1/4/13) - Hawaiian *
11. *Alex k (paid in full 22/02/13) - Hawaiian* 
12. *Finnbar (paid in full 22/02/13) - meat feast*
13. *Olly1 (paid in full 23/02/13) -BBQ chicken*
14. *RS500 (paid in full 16/03/13) - Meat feast *
15. *DaveSimpson (paid in full 03/4/13) - Cheese & Tomato *
16. *Marcos999 (paid in full 03/03/13) - Pronto Supreme*
17. *BoostJunky86 (paid in full 4/3/13) - Margarita *
18. *asiangunner (paid in full 20/3/13) - vegetarian supreme*
19. *P3NG (paid in full 16/03/13) - Hawaiian*
20. *Amason007 (paid in full 16/03/13) The Mexican*
21. *Horico - (Paid in full 17/03/13) Meat feast*
22. *DaveEast - (paid in full 17/03/13) - BBQ*
23. *Barneyrubble - (paid in full 27/03/13) - Farmhouse*
24. *GRC - (paid in full 19/03/13) - Sweet chilli chicken*
25. *GRC + 1- (paid in full 19/03/13) - Sweet chilli chicken*
26.* Fox_GB (paid in full 26/03/13) - Pepperoni plus*
27. *Wes (paid in full 28/03/13) - Meat feast*
28. *VoG - (paid in full 29/03/13) - Meat feast*
29.* Curleymanden - (paid in full 4/4/13) - Meat feast*
30. *Rude Dog - (paid in full 8/4/13) - Meat feast*
*Please note that the April event is now fully booked...please monitor the Machine Polishing aspect of the forum for news on further courses.*


----------



## Valverjunky

Me and a friend are going. Can you put me on the list Siamon thanks
Skills need improving :buffer: lol


----------



## -Simon-

Valverjunky said:


> Me and a friend are going. Can you put me on the list Siamon thanks
> Skills need improving :buffer: lol


Added :thumb:

Now taking deposits to secure places as above 

Cheers

Simon


----------



## James0911

:-( would love to do this but can't afford the deposit for another few weeks :-/


----------



## Chris 9-5

How many places are there please?


----------



## Serkie

Me please.


----------



## -Simon-

James0911 said:


> :-( would love to do this but can't afford the deposit for another few weeks :-/


No problem....plenty of time buddy :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Chris 9-5 said:


> How many places are there please?


We can comfortably manage 30 trainees...


----------



## -Simon-

Serkie said:


> Me please.


Added....please let Kelly have your deposit ASAP to secure your place :thumb:


----------



## Manny_VAG

Can you put my name on the list please Simon, thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Simon-

Manny_VAG said:


> Can you put my name on the list please Simon, thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Added....please send your deposit to Kelly ASAP to secure your place :thumb:


----------



## Serkie

-Simon- said:


> Added....please let Kelly have your deposit ASAP to secure your place :thumb:


Done. Cheers.


----------



## -Simon-

Serkie said:


> Done. Cheers.


Thanks buddy.....planning on attending the open day earlier in the month?


----------



## Serkie

-Simon- said:


> Thanks buddy.....planning on attending the open day earlier in the month?


Yes I hope to still.


----------



## -Simon-

Don't forget there will be a chance to chat with the KDS guys....and pick up some hardware at the detailers meet earlier in the month http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3897991#post3897991


----------



## RS 500

whats the max people for this course

cheers


----------



## DMcG

Please add me although I need to confirm I can get the time off which ill do tomorrow and then pay deposit if okay?


----------



## -Simon-

RS 500 said:


> whats the max people for this course
> 
> cheers


Max 30 spaces allows for five workstations and groups of six :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

DMcG said:


> Please add me although I need to confirm I can get the time off which ill do tomorrow and then pay deposit if okay?


Added...please do let me know if you can't make it


----------



## Jetpack15

I'm not going to be ale to confirm I attend until my roster is published on 17/03 by which time I expect you'll be full....

Are you planning to run any others throughout the year.....I take it deposits are non refundable.....


----------



## -Simon-

Jetpack15 said:


> I'm not going to be ale to confirm I attend until my roster is published on 17/03 by which time I expect you'll be full....
> 
> Are you planning to run any others throughout the year.....I take it deposits are non refundable.....


I'm sure there will still be a space as the event doesn't take place until the end of April....would rather not take a deposit unless you know you can make it 

Sure to be further opportunities later in the year but I recommend you keep an eye on the thread....after all we can accommodate 30 trainees in Kelly's state of the art facility.....:thumb:


----------



## MiLLe

Can you put my name on the list please, a friend of mine would like to come as well.
Thanks

MiLLe and Emil

Dposit sent!


----------



## Manny_VAG

-Simon- said:


> Added....please send your deposit to Kelly ASAP to secure your place :thumb:


Done, Thanks.


----------



## -Simon-

Wow.....12 out of 30 places already reserved :thumb:

Really pleased with the interest in the few days since this was posted. Any one interested please get your deposits in or if you prefer a full payment ASAP to avoid disappointment :buffer:

I've ordered my Das pro for this event and know Roy from ProValet will be on hand to make sure I get the most out of it....can't wait!


----------



## Olly1

Please add my name to the list. :buffer: 

Full payment just sent :thumb:

Looking forward to it.


----------



## RS 500

sent deposit today...................please ass me


----------



## -Simon-

RS 500 said:


> sent deposit today...................please ass me


Sorry?. :lol:


----------



## DaveSimpson

Deposit sent!


----------



## Marcos999

Just sent full payment, can you put me down please!


----------



## -Simon-

Valverjunky said:


> Me and a friend are going. Can you put me on the list Siamon thanks
> Skills need improving :buffer: lol


Hi buddy...just checking if you would still like the places? Spaces starting to go and with the meet at the start of April I'm expecting booking pace to continue to build


----------



## The Transporter

*Training Day*

Hello - I'm just wondering if you're going to be offering any other dates as the current date clashes with my holiday.

Thanks

Alan


----------



## BoostJunky86

I'd like to do this please if there's space


----------



## The Transporter

Hi - is there any possibility that you'll be doing some additional dates, as I'm away for this one.


----------



## barneyrubble

Hi Simon,

Just wondered if you can tell me how far the "introduction" goes.

Any idea on topics that will be covered?

Thanks


----------



## -Simon-

The Transporter said:


> Hello - I'm just wondering if you're going to be offering any other dates as the current date clashes with my holiday.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alan





The Transporter said:


> Hi - is there any possibility that you'll be doing some additional dates, as I'm away for this one.


We will certainly offer more group events later in the year....keep an eye on the Machine polishing section for news :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

BoostJunky86 said:


> I'd like to do this please if there's space


No problem please get your deposit in ASAP to secure your place....or pay in full if you prefer.


----------



## -Simon-

barneyrubble said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Just wondered if you can tell me how far the "introduction" goes.
> 
> Any idea on topics that will be covered?
> 
> Thanks


Hi buddy,

This is a beginners event designed for people with little or no paint correction experience. We work in small groups of 5-6 and spend time getting hands on with different types of polisher, spend time looking at pad and compound selection, basic paint assessment, plenty of hands on polishing under the instruction of an expert on practice panels. There is normally a live demo going on by Kelly and we will get together as a group to view this through the day....

Hope this helps...

Regards

Simon


----------



## BoostJunky86

-Simon- said:


> No problem please get your deposit in ASAP to secure your place....or pay in full if you prefer.


Great. I'll
Get deposit sent today.


----------



## BoostJunky86

Payment sent. Paid in full. 

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Valverjunky

Will pay in full on the 20th if march
Including my pal


----------



## -Simon-

Valverjunky said:


> Will pay in full on the 20th if march
> Including my pal


Brilliant and thanks will keep your spots :thumb:


----------



## asiangunner

Hi Simon,

I've very new to the forum can i be added to the list please? I'm going to pay the deposit now and then pay in full after the 20th if that is ok?

Ranj

EDIT - deposit paid


----------



## -Simon-

asiangunner said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> I've very new to the forum can i be added to the list please? I'm going to pay the deposit now and then pay in full after the 20th if that is ok?
> 
> Ranj
> 
> EDIT - deposit paid


Great and welcome.....no issue re the 20th......look forward to meeting you :thumb:

nb don't forget to let me know your choice go of pizza!


----------



## Valverjunky

Thanks simon 
i will have a bbq chicken pizza and my friend will have a cheese and tomato


----------



## RS 500

now paid in full........


----------



## horico

Hi Simon

Are there still spaces?


----------



## P3NG

Simon,

I hope there is still a space for me. I have just made the full payment.
Looking forward to it.

Cheers!


----------



## -Simon-

horico said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> Are there still spaces?


Still some spaces but be aware with the KDS open day on the 7th don't expect them to last


----------



## -Simon-

P3NG said:


> Simon,
> 
> I hope there is still a space for me. I have just made the full payment.
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> Cheers!


Brilliant and thanks :thumb:


----------



## NMH

Anyone from birmingham going?


----------



## -Simon-

Wow, only 10 spaces left for the next event....and going fast. 

Thanks to everyone for your support really looking forward to this one.....:buffer:


----------



## horico

Paid in full. Oh, and meat feast pizza pie!


----------



## -Simon-

9 spaces remaining. :thumb:


----------



## DaveEast

Hi Simon 

Would love to come to this day - can you let me know if there is a space and I will transfer the full amount.

Cheers


----------



## DaveEast

Actually - read the first page again and saw there are spaces!:thumb:

Have paid in full via PayPal.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## -Simon-

DaveEast said:


> Actually - read the first page again and saw there are spaces!:thumb:
> 
> Have paid in full via PayPal.
> 
> Looking forward to it.


Brilliant and thanks :thumb:

That leaves 8 remaining places. :lol:


----------



## barneyrubble

Simon, thanks very much for the earlier response.

My desposit has now been paid - remainder to come next week after pay day 

Beware :newbie: alert


----------



## Serkie

Remaining monies sent.

Cheers.


----------



## -Simon-

Only five spaces left guys :doublesho


----------



## BoostJunky86

Can't wait!


----------



## Valverjunky

Me and my friend have paid thanks


----------



## asiangunner

Full payment now made buddy

Transaction ID: 5P345462BS833142L

Pizza choice - Vegetarian Supreme

I've just realised its the Arsenal vs Man Utd game and i'm a season ticket holder - Its been a bit of a head over heart decision to stick with the training day as i really need to get my detailing **** in gear....hahaha


----------



## Fox_GB

Are there still spaces left?

Thx


----------



## -Simon-

Fox_GB said:


> Are there still spaces left?
> 
> Thx


Sure are.....five places only...so don't delay....I fully expect these to go fast especially with the impending KDS open day :thumb:


----------



## Fox_GB

Great Thx

Paid in full


----------



## bencossie25

is there any spaces left?


----------



## -Simon-

bencossie25 said:


> is there any spaces left?


Just four left :doublesho


----------



## -Simon-

Down to three available places


----------



## barneyrubble

Balance of payment sent to same address.


----------



## -Simon-

Thanks to an entry from a fellow Accord owner down to two spaces. :doublesho


----------



## MiLLe

Balance paid for Mille and Emil. Thanks


----------



## DaveSimpson

Sorry for the delay, full amount now paid!


----------



## -Simon-

DaveSimpson said:


> Sorry for the delay, full amount now paid!


No problem Dave and thanks....going to the Open Day on Sunday?


----------



## Shane_87

Full amount now paid, sorry for the delay!


----------



## -Simon-

Shane_87 said:


> Full amount now paid, sorry for the delay!


Absolutely no problem buddy and thank you :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Just two more places left and I would expect these to go on Sunday if not before :thumb:


----------



## Curlymandan

Hi Simon 

Just wanting to confirm you received my payment in full ? 

Cheers


----------



## -Simon-

Curlymandan said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> Just wanting to confirm you received my payment in full ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi buddy,

Received and updated... :thumb:

Regards

Simon


----------



## -Simon-

Ok...so looks like we have only one place left for the next event, so as always this is available on a first come first served basis...there will, of course, be further beginners days later in the year so if you miss out do watch this space....

*The first person to post on this thread and then make payment in full will secure the last spot *


----------



## rude dog

I'll take the last spot then - just submitted payment! 

Cheers


----------



## -Simon-

rude dog said:


> I'll take the last spot then - just submitted payment!
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your payment which has now been confirmed by Kelly....:thumb:

*Well guys it's a full house, really looking forward to meeting you all...don't forget to subscribe for further updates....*

regards

Simon


----------



## Serkie

I missed the detailing meet at KDS so now really looking forward to this.


----------



## -Simon-

Counting down now guys :thumb:

Pizza order forwarded to Kelly, and name badges prepared for the day....










Really looking forward to this one!


----------



## Manny_VAG

-Simon- said:


> Counting down now guys :thumb:
> 
> Pizza order forwarded to Kelly, and name badges prepared for the day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to this one!


Awesome!


----------



## Marcos999

rude dog said:


> I'll take the last spot then - just submitted payment!
> 
> Cheers


Rude dog, were/are you on the SXOC?


----------



## rude dog

Marcos999 said:


> Rude dog, were/are you on the SXOC?


Nope, not me!


----------



## -Simon-

Hi guys,

So counting down the days now...

Don't forget.....


Start time 9.30am - Please do not arrive too early - Kelly will be busy setting up 
Please don't forget a directors/deck chair for lunch :thumb:
Bring your own polisher if you would like to practice with it :buffer:
Wear old comfortable clothes....this is not a fashion parade :lol:
Make sure you've cleaned your car your fellow trainees will be looking :detailer:
Please respect the workshop, site and staff :argie:
Be sure to enjoy! 

Really looking forward to meeting you all :thumb:


----------



## Olly1

-Simon- said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So counting down the days now...
> 
> Don't forget.....
> 
> 
> Start time 9.30am - Please do not arrive too early - Kelly will be busy setting up
> Please don't forget a directors/deck chair for lunch :thumb:
> Bring your own polisher if you would like to practice with it :buffer:
> Wear old comfortable clothes....this is not a fashion parade :lol:
> Make sure you've cleaned your car your fellow trainees will be looking :detailer:
> Please respect the workshop, site and staff :argie:
> Be sure to enjoy!
> 
> Really looking forward to meeting you all :thumb:


Looking forward to it although I think i`m going to fail miserably on the clean car front. :detailer:


----------



## BoostJunky86

Really looking forward to this


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

And as become custom to everyone of my group days we have yet another super car to fill in the back ground :thumb:

see you sunday 

kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Two more sleeps to go :thumb:

Valverjunky please could you confirm the name of your +1? 

Cheers Simon


----------



## Valverjunky

-Simon- said:


> Two more sleeps to go :thumb:
> 
> Valverjunky please could you confirm the name of your +1?
> 
> Cheers Simon


His name is carl cunnigham
Really cant wait


----------



## DaveEast

Ok, so really looking forward to tomorrow!

Tried to make sure I have everything in order - cleaned car 

Now it's pissing down 

Shouldn't have tempted fate should I!


----------



## -Simon-

Sun is shining here....so is the Accord :lol:


----------



## barneyrubble

I did the same - washed the car - popped out in the wife's mini to pick up my son - drove through a torrential rainstorm at Dartford, then got hme the find the 130 covered in sandy stuff again from the rain


----------



## rude dog

Just got in from giving the R32 a "quick" going over with ONR.

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## BoostJunky86

Just finished cleaning the Astra,

See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Olly1

Dam all you guys been out cleaning your cars. 

Now, if it rains in the morning and I drive fast enough it may just wash the dust thats been gathering on my car for the last month. :detailer:


----------



## -Simon-

The sun is shining. :buffer:


----------



## asiangunner

Ahhhh so tempted to give the car a wash this morning but can't risk turning up late, luckily cars not that bad. Chuffed today is finally here!


----------



## itgenetics

How did it go?


----------



## rude dog

Just got in. Had a great day, met some very nice people, learnt loads.

DA or rotary.....?


----------



## theaxe

That was a great day, many thanks to Simon for the superb organisation and to Kelly and his guys for sharing their knowledge!

The only downside of the day is that in the sun I've been able to see the holograms inflicted by someone of my car. At least now I know how to remove them (and probably even have the confidence too!).


----------



## asiangunner

Massive thanks again to simon, Kelly, Roy, Steve and Paul! 

Overloaded with info and I've got loads to be cracking on with now in both practically working on cars plus armed with some solid knowledge of what I need to be adding to my shopping list!


----------



## BoostJunky86

Awesome Day,
Walled away stocked up for some correction work on the Cossie!!

Thanks gents. A really really good day, plenty learnt, a quick drool over the GT then pizza and more machine polishing, all in alls great Sunday!

Thankyou Kelly, Steve, Simon, Paul!
Roy, best of luck in your new venture, I'm not jealous at all lol


----------



## -Simon-

Valverjunky said:


> His name is carl cunnigham
> Really cant wait


Hope you made it back ok Chris


----------



## DaveEast

Cheers to Simon, Kelly, Roy, Steve and Paul for an awesome day. Cleared up a lot of confusion!

Learnt lots and met some great people! 

Cheers guys :lol:


----------



## BoostJunky86

-simon- said:


> hope you made it back ok chris


+1


----------



## MiLLe

We had a great day too, thanks guys once again. :buffer:


----------



## barneyrubble

Thanks to all the guys down at KDS today - had a good time. Came away with loads of great info and a huge shopping list that will need to be done in several stages :lol:

Now I need to take a couple of days off and put it into practice :buffer::buffer:


----------



## Valverjunky

Thanks for the concern got home from just pumping it up from kds. Simon your a top bloke thanks for everthing means a LOT!! As always a great day loads of knowledge from the best taken in and i want a big foot and the mf system from megs. Thank you simon


----------



## -Simon-

Valverjunky said:


> Thanks for the concern got home from just pumping it up from kds. Simon your a top bloke thanks for everthing means a LOT!! As always a great day loads of knowledge from the best taken in and i want a big foot and the mf system from megs. Thank you simon


Great news! Your always welcome buddy :thumb:

Glad you enjoyed your day :buffer:


----------



## Valverjunky

So much so just cant belive the state of the floor. Roy thanks again for the da advice, steve for the rotor advice and everyone else for everything.


----------



## -Simon-

The class of April 2013:










Yours truly introducing the practice panel and water based compounds....not to everyones tastes:










Group one getting to grips with the old skool Makita, Sealy and Milwaukee:



















Nice work Vlad:










Paul setting to some deeper defects:










The mule:










Something strange inside your van Emil?










Love to see the airbrushed rust look on a brand new white Lambo looks crazy:










Roy the DA king with the MF system:



















The big foot:










Steve 'watch those edges' Huggett:


----------



## Valverjunky

Some great pics mate


----------



## -Simon-

Now that's what I call attention to detail:










More rotary fun:



















Don't forget the importance of the two bucket method:










Ok so you can put the damage right:










Don't worry Carl you'll be fine:


----------



## -Simon-

:thumb:Ah the Maestro at work:










A man happy at play:



















*Just to say a massive thank you to the trainees at KDS IV...these get better and better...brilliant company and great to meet you all....well done Rick for the great pictures:thumb:

And a special thanks to Paul, Roy, Steve and of course Kelly without whom these brilliant events simply would not be possible....true professionals one and all!*


----------



## Amason007

Thanks all for a great day. Learnt loads and added lots to my shopping list!!!

Special thanks to Simon for arranging this great day.

Andy


----------



## 20vKarlos

I've had a very good day, met a fair few people and put faces to names.
Thanks for the mind boggling amount of information today, and I plan on getting the DA out again very soon.

Great day. I may post pictures, but I'm very busy over the next few weeks. Plus a lot of my photos mimic Rick's as we were chatting and taking similar photos. 

Thanks Simon for your organisation of this meet. 
Thanks Kelly for the hosting and the great information you gave us all!
Thanks Paul for the depth of info and quality and knowledge you have is second to none! 
Thanks Steve, who'd have thought a hairdresser would be so good at this detailing lark! Thanks for the info you gave us all, and maybe Roy will convert you! :lol:
And last but by no means least, thanks to Roy, I've made a deal with Roy (Un-officially) that when he pops his clogs, I'm going to take his place in his new job role! I'm not jealous at all.....MUCH! And Roy, don't forget, the machine works better if you plug it in :lol: 


Thanks guys! Brilliant day


----------



## Marcos999

Excellent day, thanks so much guys. Some great pics (except the one of my behind!)


----------



## Fox_GB

Had a fantastic day, many thanks to Simon, Kelly, Roy, Steve & Paul.

Can't wait for the advanced ;-)

Cheers guys


----------



## Fox_GB

rude dog said:


> DA or rotary.....?


Thought you were swayed to a DA :buffer:


----------



## rude dog

Fox_GB said:


> Thought you were swayed to a DA :buffer:


I think a DA will suit me best. Gives the level of correction to keep me happy (especially having seen the microfiber system in use), and obviously far cheaper. I did like the feel of the rotary machines though!


----------



## Shane_87

Just wanted to give a big thanks to Simon, Kelly, Roy, Steve & Paul for holding the event and sharing their wealth of knowledge. I'll be visiting again for sure.

What a fantastic day, definitely recommend it to anyone... full of friendly faces, nice meeting you all!!

Hopefully I can put the tuition into practice, ready for the show season this year, first up.. Japfest!!! Black car and Japanese paint should be fun :buffer: 

Time to take a trip down the road to Elite Car Care for some new products :thumb:


----------



## wess

Just want to thank the team at KDS what a setup. My worries with using a rotary/DA have been completely ironed out. Watching the micro fibre system on the DA was a true eye opener. My journey to plymouth was emotional got back in at 0000 but that has not phased me at all and I will be back for the next course which I definitely have the green light for. I'm off for a service on the passat not going to let volkswagan touch the exterior of the car that's my job with DA and microfibre system. Bring it on. Thanks again for all your tips and tricks and I look forward to seeing you all I the very near future. Wess


----------



## wess

Got some very weird looks when I said not too touch the exterior of the car when I dropped off the car to volkswagan main dealer. I drove past the valet section and saw sponges on the floor alarm bells. The service assistant said why not getting your cleaned for free is a bargin I said not when using sponges to wash a car that has been on the floor. What I've picked up from KDS. On Sunday is cleanliness is key thanks again KDS


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

So thanks for everyone that came along and hope your enjoyed it too.

I did not take photos of the day as i know simon was on the case , what i did do thou was take some videos of you in action , you may or may not of noticed , once edited together i will post a link .

i did take a few photos of the before and after of a tricky'ish area on simons car as i know not all would be able to see what i was doing .











and really good effort on making the most of the old skool bodyshop eqiupment and products ,



not sure if that was such a good idea on my behalf ,

after a quick sweep up



came in this morning to a workshop absolutely covered with compound dust .



roys win a prize for best clean square patch on the floor

just taken 4 guys 40 minutes to clean up 

still all better now



now got all the door floor mat outside for jet wash and starting to clean down the offices and work surfaces

hope to see you on the next course, lucky it wont be beginners so water based compounds are not on the menu :lol:

kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Hmm really look forward to the video! Sorry about the dust....perhaps if we try that again we should do it outside! Very interesting though....don't think there will be many orders from trainees for the waterbased compounds....

Thanks for the brilliant work on the Accord....looks stunning....


----------



## ottostein

Airbrushed van looks AMAZING!!! Seriously

Glad you all had fun.


----------



## Olly1

A big thank you Simon for organising the event. The day ran really smoothly including passing out the pizza at lunch :thumb:

Nice to meet other like minded people from DW.

Also thanks to Kelly and his team for sharing their expect knowledge with us.


----------



## asiangunner

In my hunt for a rotary now after the great training day, Can i ask what models of Flex machines Steve and Paul were using at their stations?

I'm being easily confused by the various models out there...


----------



## horico

asiangunner said:


> In my hunt for a rotary now after the great training day, Can i ask what models of Flex machines Steve and Paul were using at their stations?
> 
> I'm being easily confused by the various models out there...


It's the flex pe14-2 150 - that's the one I have and afaik it's the same as the one they were using. :buffer:


----------



## asiangunner

horico said:


> It's the flex pe14-2 150 - that's the one I have and afaik it's the same as the one they were using. :buffer:


Nice one mate, I've added it to my birthday wish list!


----------



## horico

asiangunner said:


> Nice one mate, I've added it to my birthday wish list!


Well at least we know it's tougher that the Festool!! :lol:


----------



## -Simon-

horico said:


> Well at least we know it's tougher that the Festool!! :lol:


Hmm that didn't seem to want to play :lol:


----------



## asiangunner

horico said:


> Well at least we know it's tougher that the Festool!! :lol:


Priceless evidence that the flex is the one to go for eh...hahaha


----------



## Fox_GB

horico said:


> Well at least we know it's tougher that the Festool!! :lol:


What happened to the Festool, it was working when our group had finished with it


----------



## -Simon-

Fox_GB said:


> What happened to the Festool, it was working when our group had finished with it


Someone broke it


----------



## asiangunner

It didn't break, just over heated. Paul said it happens from time to time but the Flex doesn't suffer with the same issue.


----------



## -Simon-

asiangunner said:


> It didn't break, just over heated. Paul said it happens from time to time but the Flex doesn't suffer with the same issue.


:lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

now you have inside knowledge that the people who use the festool and say its great , are those guys who dont push much weight into their correction.

I have had the festool , the CP ,dodo's rotary, the milwalkee, (or how every you spell it) all over heat and cut out , the flex has never let me down. 

i have a single heavier duty flex rotary for large pad cutting too and thats a beast 

the festool is fine with standard pressure cutting and refining thou 

I do go through loads of brushes on all machine i have used , and have trouble finding a supplier for the flex , when i ring up i get " we never been asked for replacement brushes for those machines .

Kelly


----------



## GRC

Thanks for great day learnt lots, cheers Simon, Kelly, Steve, Paul, & Roy :buffer:


----------



## P3NG

*Thank you*

My account is now up and running again! Yeah!

Sorry for the late reply, but wanted to thank Kelly, Paul, Steve and Roy
for a wonderful day - most educational! Thank you Simon for all your assistance, too. Also very nice to have met all the other members, great bunch of guys. Cheers!


----------



## hoggers

Do you have a date for the next beginners course yet?


----------



## -Simon-

hoggers said:


> Do you have a date for the next beginners course yet?


Not yet buddy....but watch this space...got something else exciting planned for July though :thumb:


----------



## Marcos999

-Simon- said:


> Not yet buddy....but watch this space...got something else exciting planned for July though :thumb:


If it's what was mentioned at KDS I'm definitely interested! (date permitting).


----------



## -Simon-

Marcos999 said:


> If it's what was mentioned at KDS I'm definitely interested! (date permitting).


Noted.....:lol:


----------



## Clyde

Simon when's the advanced course?


----------



## -Simon-

Clyde said:


> Simon when's the advanced course?


Tbc :lol:


----------



## TTS-Dave

also very interested....


----------



## -Simon-

TTS-Dave said:


> also very interested....


Noted 

Subscribe here for updates :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Interested to see when the next beginners course is going to be, hopefully not in July due to family holidays


----------



## -Simon-

Hi guys...thought it would be cool for Alumni to post some pictures of their work....so I'll kick things off:buffer:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308163

Hope you like :thumb:


----------



## astonhold

Oh go on then

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308834

Attended KDS Beginners Day in September 2012 I think. Brilliant day too


----------



## hoggers

Any ideas when the next beginners course will be?


----------



## Mulski

hoggers said:


> Any ideas when the next beginners course will be?


+1 :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## -Simon-

No plans yet but I'll talk to Kelly at the weekend :thumb:


----------



## hoggers

-Simon- said:


> No plans yet but I'll talk to Kelly at the weekend :thumb:


Sweet


----------



## hoggers

Not that I'm keen as custard or anything but any news on the next beginners course?


----------



## -Simon-

hoggers said:


> Not that I'm keen as custard or anything but any news on the next beginners course?


Sorry been off line....Kelly is very busy in silly season at KDS and is also in the process of recruiting two new members of staff...so please bear with us.....


----------



## muzzer

-Simon- said:


> Sorry been off line....Kelly is very busy in silly season at KDS and is also in the process of recruiting two new members of staff...so please bear with us.....


Cool, i am subscribed so will get any updates, really need to get sorted.


----------



## -Simon-

Ok guys....just spoken to KDS and we are provisionally looking at running the next beginners course early September...I will post confirmation of the actual date shortly, so watch this space. :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86

Is there gonna be an advanced polishing course Si?


----------



## -Simon-

BoostJunky86 said:


> Is there gonna be an advanced polishing course Si?


Very likely...but may not be until later in the year :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

-Simon- said:


> Ok guys....just spoken to KDS and we are provisionally looking at running the next beginners course early September...I will post confirmation of the actual date shortly, so watch this space. :thumb:


I'd like to register my interest in this please.


----------



## -Simon-

muzzer42 said:


> I'd like to register my interest in this please.


No problem:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi guys , 

i am swapping the logistics with simon for the next beginners paint correction course :buffer: right now. 

trying to best fit it around work schedule , peoples holidays etc , should soon have an update :thumb:

we have been busy of late and but not as much as simon , he has been very busy taking down his house and rebuilding it just to detail it :lol:

regards kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Thanks Kelly....

Yes really busy all round but you can only keep the detailing itch at bay for so long :lol:

I will be putting up a new thread shortly but if you are interested in attending the next event...prob late September please register your interest now....and keep an eye on this forum.:thumb:

Best wishes


Simon


----------



## TheAshman

Definitely put my name down for this.


----------



## Bowgs

Can you put me down please.


----------



## joshhatton

i would be very interested


----------



## Captain Peanut

Please add me as an interested party too


----------



## DMcG

Put me down missed two now so desperately want to get this course done!


----------



## PS CUP

I'm very interested too!


----------



## RichardC

Im interested too.


----------



## -Simon-

Just noticed the number of hits on this thread to date....14389...the power of the KDS brand! 

I will be aiming to post a date and booking details by the weekend :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

I'm interested depending on when and how much the day will cost.


----------



## -Simon-

muzzer42 said:


> I'm interested depending on when and how much the day will cost.


29th of September is the likely date.....more details to follow :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Okay, i will check my extensive :lol: schedule and make a note of the date, cheers -Simon- :thumb:


----------



## PS CUP

PS CUP said:


> I'm very interested too!


I will probably need 2 spaces if that's ok?


----------



## -Simon-

PS CUP said:


> I will probably need 2 spaces if that's ok?


No problem :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

*OK guys so after a busy summer I am delighted to announce that the thread for KDS Introduction to Paint Correction has now been posted :doublesho*

*Please follow this link for details*:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=316810

*Unfortunately we can only accommodate a maximum of 30 trainees, so book early to secure your place :thumb:*


----------

